

Why you should never, ever use two spaces after a period - plg
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2011/01/space_invaders.html

======
jjgreen
Typeset material does not have "spaces", it has space, and there is more of it
after a full-stop than there is between unpunctuated words. Using two spaces
in non-typeset material is no-more incorrect than is using a hyphen in place
of an em- or en-dash. The author is a herbert.

